# Doughnuts — Adapted from Dunkin' Doughnuts Clone



## WayneT (Oct 12, 2004)

*
The glass and the red measuring spoon used for cutting out the doughnuts or use a doughnut cutter.*





*
For cinnamon Doughnuts mix 1 cup sugar with 1 tabsp cinnamon.
For glazed doughnuts follow glaze recipe below.*

(Makes 2 dozen donuts using similar cutters to mine.)

** DONUTS*
    * One 1/4-ounce package active dry yeast
    * 2 tablespoons warm water (98 degrees)
    * 1 tsp Vanilla Essence
    * 3/4 cup warm milk (30 seconds in the microwave does the trick)
    * 2 1/2 tablespoons margarine or butter
    * 1 egg
    * 1/3 cup granulated sugar
    * 1 teaspoon salt
    * 2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour

*>>> Oil for deep frying<<<<<<* (I used Olive oil, beautiful, no strange tastes.)

*Method *
   1. In a medium bowl, dissolve the yeast in the warm water.
   2. Add the milk, margarine or butter, egg, sugar, and salt, and blend with an electric mixer until smooth.
   3. Add half the flour and mix for 30 seconds.
   4. Add the remaining flour and knead the dough with flour-dusted hands until smooth. Dough will be rather soft but not too sticky.
   5. Cover the bowl of dough and leave it in a  warm place until the dough doubles in size, 45-60 mins. You can tell that the dough has risen enough when you poke it with your finger and the indentation stays.
   6. Rollout the dough on a heavily floured surface until it's about 1/2 inch thick.

Cut out doughnuts with a cutter or other implements. Make sure the gadget you use for the centre has at least one hole for air to escape as you press down.

Let stand for 15 minutes.

Heat oil on medium heat and fy each donut for about 60 seconds per side, or until light golden brown, I do about 4-5 at a time. Cool 5 minutes on paper towels. Toss in cinnamon sugar or use glaze as below. If not using a deep fryer try a wok like I did, less oil for a reasonable depth.

*    * GLAZE*
    * 5 1/3 tablespoons (1/3 cup) margarine or butter
    * 2 cups powdered/icing/confectioners sugar
    * 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
    * 1/3 cup hot water
*
* FOR CHOCOLATE GLAZE ADD:*
 * 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips

For either the plain or the chocolate glaze, combine the margarine or butter with the powdered sugar in a medium bowl and blend with an electric mixer.
Add the vanilla and hot water. Mix until smooth.
If you're making the chocolate glaze, melt the chocolate chips in a microwave-safe bowl in the microwave for 30 to 40 seconds. Stir, then microwave another 30 seconds and stir again until completely melted. Add to the plain glaze mixture. Blend until smooth.
When the donuts have cooled, dip each top surface into the glaze and then flip over and cool on a plate until the glaze firms up, about 15 minutes.

TIDBITS
You can also make "donut holes" as they do at Dunkin' Donuts by cooking and glazing the holes you've punched out the same way you prepared the donuts.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 12, 2004)

WayneT, thank you so much for posting this!! They look yummy & pretty easy to make. Dang, now I have to go to the grocery store & get some yeast!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 12, 2004)

*CREWSK*
We are in the middle of scoffing these now as I type. I am a cinnamon doughnut person myself. I have edited a couple of lines since you first read it (mainly grammatical stuff). I actually made them like bread, just chucked everything in the mixer and kneaded for 5 mins.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 12, 2004)

Lucky you, how about air mailing me a few.  These are my donughts. I cheat BIG TIME!!! But they are good when I want something sweet fast.

"Doughnuts"  

1 can biscuits
powdered sugar
cinnamon sugar

Heat large pot of vegetable oil or use deep fryer to 350 deg. Make hole in the center of each biscuit with small cookie cutter or knife. Fry biscuits in hot oil until golden brown. Remove with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Sprinkle with powdered sugar or cinnamon sugar & serve warm. Don't forget to fry the "doughnut" holes too!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Doughnuts — Ingredient Left Out*

*I left out the vanilla essence in my doughnut recipe!!! SORRY.*


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2004)

oh i can do that!! easy!!
looks yummy too


----------



## chefcyn (Oct 14, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Lucky you, how about air mailing me a few.  These are my donughts. I cheat BIG TIME!!! But they are good when I want something sweet fast.
> 
> "Doughnuts"
> 
> ...



We don't make "doughnut holes" when we make these, all we do is poke a hole in the center of the biscuit and stretch it a bit! Less tools to wash later!    Good camping treat.


----------

